# Area 2 National Show



## afoulk (Jun 16, 2008)

With over 200 horses in attendance this is one of the most well run shows that I have been to. It was a true National Area Show. Quantity and Quality was great. Hats off to the show management team that put this show on. Everything was neat clean and very accomadating. The collesium looked absolutely lovely and I must say the photographer had a very impressive set up and the pictures were plentyful and very good. This photograher was in the ring at all time taking pictures. A big thanks to all those involved in putting together this show and keeping the prices down also.

THANKS

Arlene


----------



## Leeana (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes this show is my faverte of the season, the quality in horses was great and it was very nice to see some new faces out this year.








to the show management


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jun 17, 2008)

I have to agree that I was very impressed with the Area 2 show! The colesium was set up very nice, the announcer was FANTASTIC, the gate person and ring people did great, and a fabulous photographer! I agree Arlene that it was a good example of what an Area Show should be. Way to go Bob and Jane, and all the others working behind the scenes!








And to those of you showing horses... GREAT job and congratulations to all of you! Nationals and Congress are going to be tough this year!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jun 17, 2008)

Great show at Ashland, hats off to everyone involved with putting on the show, that is one of our most favorite shows that we attend and will keep coming back with more horses.

We had a wonderful time seeing everyone there and did well in the ring with our shetlands and miniatures and looking forward in attending the Ohio World Championship Show and Congress then AMHR Nationals.

Buckeye WCF Classical Story

Classic 2 Year Old Gelding - First Place

Champion Jr. Classic Gelding

Grand Champion Classic Gelding

Area Futurity Champion Classic Gelding

Classic Amateur Gelding Incentive - Second Place






Pondering Oaks Apache Rose

Classic Yearling Mare 40" and Under - Second Place

Reserve Champion Classic Jr. Mare

Area Futurity Champion Classic Yearling Mare

Classic Mare - Amateur Owned & Shown - First Place






Coventry Lane's Hollywood Diva

Yearling Mare - 32" and Under - First Place

Reserve Champion Jr. Mare - Under

Multi-Colored Mare - First Place


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!



Coventry Lane Farm said:


> Great show at Ashland, hats off to everyone involved with putting on the show, that is one of our most favorite shows that we attend and will keep coming back with more horses.
> 
> We had a wonderful time seeing everyone there and did well in the ring with our shetlands and miniatures and looking forward in attending the Ohio World Championship Show and Congress then AMHR Nationals.
> 
> ...


----------



## magnoliamini (Jun 17, 2008)

This show was really set up nice and kept moving nicely. Not only did we have a nice ring center the awards were special also. It was great to see so many showing with the way the gas prices are affecting everything. I can proudly say it was a great place to show for the first time a Shetland. Thanks to Arlene Foulk for letting me purchase *FFF Power Of Presence*. He sure made a stand in the arena for his first show and we brought home Champin JR. CLassic Stallion and also Grand Champion Classic Stallion. What a way to start out and hopefully he'll continue to have great shows.

Thanks to everyone who had something to do with putting the Ashland, Ohio AREA II REGIONAL SHOW a success.

If you attended this show please forward me some information on you take and what you liked about it. I will be putting the Area II article together for the Journal and would like everyone to forward me info to be included. [email protected]magnoliaminifarms


----------



## ownedbyapony (Jun 17, 2008)

We had a great time at the Area 2 show. Thanks to Bob and Cathy Franks for putting on a top notch show. A big congratulations to our customers who amassed the following wins

*Pandora MGS - owned by Sharron Hinkle*

1st Classic Aged Mare - under

Senior Champion Classic Mare - under

Grand Champion Classic Mare - under

*Rhapsody's Elegant Lass owned by KM Stables*

1st Classic Yearling Mare - under

Junior Champion Classic Mare - under

Reserve Grand Champion Classic Mare - under

*Pan's Light and Lively owned by Dennis Scott*

1st Classic Aged Mare - over

Senior Champion Classic Mare - over

Grand Champion Classic Mare - over

J*C's Record Time owned by Claudia Sneed*

1st AMHR 2 yr Old Mare - over

Junior Champion AMHR Mare- Over

Reserve Grand Champion AMHR Mare -over

Thanks again for a great time !!!


----------



## SweetOpal (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats to all...Amber you know I just love the yearling Rhasphody horse!! Way to go!!! And I must say that Claudia and I are super amped at how you did with Timer!!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 19, 2008)

I highly injoyed this show! It was run very well, great people and great horses! I am so glad I was able to make it down there - Thanks to Lori Rafter for helping me get down there! It was great to meet so many great people


----------

